# Don't Hear much about Glascock County!!??



## buckshot2013

New to Glascock County, anyone have anything they want to share....hogs?, nice deer?, turkeys?, interesting stories?.....


----------



## buckshot2013

I can start off with this one.....over 9 foot gator near Joe's Creek, May 2013!!!


----------



## riprap

I hunted in Glascock county for many years. Just began to be too much of a drive for me for the amount of deer I'd see. I have caught some nice bream out of Joes creek. The thing I miss most about Glascock county is eating at Raley's.


----------



## misterpink

Is Raleys back open?  Been missing the food and the pretty waitresses.

Ive been hunting Glascock for 4 years now and have no idea when the rut is.  Seems different every year.  

Lots of hogs.  Haven't seen any huge deer.  Plenty of yotes though.  Good turkey hunting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

riprap said:


> I hunted in Glascock county for many years. Just began to be too much of a drive for me for the amount of deer I'd see. I have caught some nice bream out of Joes creek. The thing I miss most about Glascock county is eating at Raley's.





Raley's is closed, Usrys' Diner in Gibson has some good food.


----------



## misterpink

Anybody know a place to get a hog processed around the Glascock area?


----------



## Sea-N-Double

Raley's will be re-opening in about a month. There is a processor in Sandersville that does hogs, about 30 minutes away.


----------



## Sea-N-Double

Well, I hunted for the first time yesterday evening. Sat on a soybean field with some scrapes around the edge. Great wind direction, but no deer. Anyone seeing anything?


----------



## Sea-N-Double

Second hunt of the season yesterday afternoon. I hunted a pea patch and had a doe come in at 6:40. She stayed a little out of range and never presented a shot. At 7:00 another doe came in from behind me and offer a 25 yard quartering away shot. She made it down hill about 150 yards before piling up. Grilled backstraps this weekend!


----------



## Sea-N-Double

I hunted a soybean field this afternoon.  Ended up seeing 5 does and 3 bucks.  One half-racked buck was pushing a doe around. Passed on a young 10pt.


----------



## misterpink

Lots of scrapes starting to show up.  We have plenty of acorns.  Hunted all weekend and only saw 1 doe.


----------



## Sea-N-Double

I saw a doe, spike and small 8 Friday evening. The bucks sparred for 10 mins. Killed a doe Sunday AM. Got busted Sunday PM. Saw 3 does Mon PM. Acorns are starting to fall. Deer patterns seem to be shifting. Scrapes along bean fields haven't been working in a while, but lots of new ones showing up in the hardwoods.


----------



## Sea-N-Double

Bucks are really starting to cruise and check for does here. A good bit of chasing too, but does aren't ready.


----------



## riprap

misterpink said:


> Is Raleys back open?  Been missing the food and the pretty waitresses.
> 
> Ive been hunting Glascock for 4 years now and have no idea when the rut is.  Seems different every year.
> 
> Lots of hogs.  Haven't seen any huge deer.  Plenty of yotes though.  Good turkey hunting.



Any word on Raley's? 

The rut in Glascock is a few hours and usually done in one night.


----------



## Warrenco

Glascock co = see through wiener co


----------



## Sea-N-Double

Bucks are really cruising and the younger bucks are doing quite a bit of chasing. My 11 yr old son killed an 8pt yesterday afternoon that game to a food plot checking does. Next week should be good.


----------



## Big7

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raley's is closed, Usrys' Diner in Gibson has some good food.



Yep.. Used to drive there from Jefferson County.

Good food at a reasonable cost.

You can get the whole nine there for $10.00, that
would cost you $20.00 around here.

Seen a few gators on the mighty "O" just didn't think
I could get away with it.

Better country folks too..

And... I know Raley and his sons.
They lease or share crop EVERYTHING around there.


----------



## misterpink

be in the woods now.  seeing lots of bucks druing the daytime.  chasing cruising and just wandering around.  it is officially on.


----------



## dirttracker84

Think this weekend will be good if the cold front comes thru like weatherman says but you know how that goes....LOL

Seeing scrapes starting to pop up but no rubs yet..


----------



## misterpink

Nocturnal! 

Hunted all day Sunday and Monday and saw 2 does together.   Cold clear nights have them moving at night and sleeping during the day.


----------



## Sea-N-Double

Hunted a standing bean field yesterday evening and had 10 does and 3 bucks show up.  Chasing, sparring and making rubs. No shooters though.


----------



## Sea-N-Double

Back in the same spot this afternoon.  10 does, no bucks!


----------



## misterpink

Moving mid day through till dark.  No am action.   Bucks still hocked up.  Some does look to be hot again.


----------



## riprap

Any report on Raley's.


----------



## buckshot2013

riprap said:


> Any report on Raley's.



Stopped by there about a week or so ago, and they are still working on the place. But said they would be open in a couple of weeks.


----------



## champ

Years ago hunted the land at high lonesome road and the church road. Dang I miss that place! Awesome memories from around the bottoms and boggs in there.


----------

